# sharks



## cobia (Jun 28, 2012)

need some advice. Need to know where to take my boys fishing. We are gonna be there all week. I have been reading and it seems like you need a kayak to fish off of the beach. We are not really picky on what we catch just love to fish. We have surf equipment and inshore setups. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Pensacola Pier, right on the beach.


----------



## Auburn (Jun 24, 2012)

You can head down to Fort Pickens and catch some bull reds and maybe some sharks. There's a 12$ toll but there's some good fishing down there.


----------



## cobia (Jun 28, 2012)

On the pier do you get a pass that u can leave and come back or do you have to pay each time even if its the same day?

What is Fort Pickens? How do you fish there?


----------



## Auburn (Jun 24, 2012)

On the pier you do get a pass. The adult fishing pass is 7.50 and the youth is 4.50, im not sure if you can leave and come back though. They have a little bait and tackle store on the pier that rents rods and reels, they also have coolers. There is also a little restaurant right in front of the pier so you dont have to worry about food. You also dont need a fishing liscense to fish off that pier.

Fort Pickens is an old military fort that is on the beach. There is a fishing pier there if you want to try that but I would recommend that you just surf fish straight of the beach with pinfish, croakers and other live bait.


----------



## cobia (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks for your help. we are leaving tonight on a 10-12 hr trip. cant wait.


----------



## Auburn (Jun 24, 2012)

No problem man. Have fun! Fish Hard!


----------



## Auburn (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh and there is a website for the Beach Fishing Pier:
http://www.fishpensacolabeachpier.com/


----------



## cobia (Jun 28, 2012)

Finally made it saw the pc pier and drove to ft pickens gate. Saw a couple kings Spanish bonita lady fish being caught. No catfish heard of a couple reds and some ramoras place is busy. Going to fort pickens in the mourning


----------



## cobia (Jun 28, 2012)

Went to ft pickens today caught pin fish for bait throw gotchas caught some hard tails they were fun caught a ramora and had a lib fish bit in half had fun but no biggins yet


----------

